# Why the Xbox Series X controller doesn't have Haptic Feedback?, Will this become standard?



## Moon164 (Aug 13, 2020)

Haptic Feedback is nothing new, Steam Controller has had this function for a few years, Nintendo included this function in 2017 in JoyCons and the Switch Pro Controller and now we will see this in Playstation 5 DualSense, but one thing took me by surprise, the new Xbox Series X controller will have the same old Rumble we've been used to since the Nintendo 64 Rumble Pak in 1997, why?, I can't think of a good reason for that, if it was to cut costs why then not keep exactly the same control as the Xbox One ?

Another thing I've been asking myself for a long time is, will it now become standard in the industry with the PS5 ?, HD Rumble/Haptic Feedback can be very immersive if used well, the problem is that there are very few games that use it correctly, even on Nintendo Switch big titles like Zelda Breath of the Wild use the standard rumble and on Steam I can't remember any game that uses Haptic Feedback other than Okami HD, will it be that now with the function present in Playstation 5 companies will strive to use the function more?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 16, 2020)

Haptic Feedback is a meme just like VR. Xbox does not see a need for it.


----------



## emcintosh (Aug 17, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> …The new Xbox Series X controller will have the same old Rumble we've been used to since the Nintendo 64 Rumble Pak in 1997, why?



I'd be interested to know what frequencies vs. intensities can be achieved with the large + medium + 2 small motors in the Xbox controller vs the actuators in the Switch et al. Obviously with a spinning weight, to get a stronger rumble, you increase the speed and therefore frequency (whereas the actuators are like speakers and can produce a weak high-frequency rumble as well as strong or strong low-frequency as well as weak), but maybe four motors at three frequency ranges is enough for decent standard videogame rumble (vs. making sounds like ?Mario Golf)?

AIUI Switch uses Alps Haptic Reactors, which have a cartoon of the frequency response here: https://tech.alpsalpine.com/prod/e/html/haptic/. Unfortunately this is only a cartoon, not a proper graph - the two peaks are equal height, which doesn't match the specified values of 3 and 2.28 x g, and the lower frequency peak seems to be around 240 Hz not 160 as the specs say. Also, the strength is given as an acceleration, not a force, so it's going to be hard to compare with a motor unless we know the mass of the part that's moving

I could probably work out the values for the Xbox, as the weights are a fairly simple shape and I should be able to work out their moments of inertia.


----------



## Moon164 (Aug 17, 2020)

MrCokeacola said:


> Haptic Feedback is a meme just like VR. Xbox does not see a need for it.


I wonder if people thought that way back when rumble and analog controls started to become popular.


----------



## MrCokeacola (Aug 17, 2020)

Moon164 said:


> I wonder if people thought that way back when rumble and analog controls started to become popular.


If/when haptic feedback becomes standard on most 3rd party games I'm sure Microsoft will include it in their controllers.


----------

